
Govt of India video conferencing challenge - vchauras1
The Govt of India is looking for alternative solution to Zoom (and other video conferencing apps). The prize money is equivalent to USD 130K.<p>Details:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;secure.mygov.in&#x2F;node&#x2F;289601<p>Eligibility:
Has to be a registered Indian company or at the time of contract signing. More details at the link above.
======
tibbydudeza
· Should support all video resolutions and audio quality, should work in low
and high network scenarios · Should be low on usage of power/ processor ·
Should not have any external hardware dependency · Should work on any device ·
Should have chat option during conference, even the multi people conference ·
Should have sign-in and non-sign-in options to join a conference · Can be
browser and/or app based interface · Should have encrypted network
communication · Should have audio/ video recording feature · Should have
screen/file sharing capabilities · Should allow audio to close captioning
during chat (multilingual) · Should have capabilities to host multiple
concurrent conferences having multiple participants in each conference

130K for that LOL.

------
runawaybottle
Would Fraps be overkill for screen sharing?

